# Cardiology/Cardiothoracic/Vascular surgery coder



## Misty Dawn

*Misty Dawn Sebert CPC, CCC, CCVTC*

509-435-6585   sebertconsulting@gmail.com https://www.linkedin.com/in/mistysebertcardiologycoder/

 [h=3]*Open to FT, PT or Contract Position*[/h]*Certified Cardiology and Cardio-thoracic coder with 8+ years of experience specialized in Cardiology coding.  *

*Specialized and knowledgeable in coding: • ICD-10-CM •Diagnostic Cardiology •Interventional Cardiology *

* •Electrophysiology Cardiology •Pediatric Cardiology •Vascular and Thoracic Cardiology procedure coding.*

* Pro-fee & Outpatient/same day surgery • Interventional Radiology • EM.*

*Trained in many EHR systems such as EPIC, Meditech, Athena, 3M, Cerner & Nextgen*


*Owner/Certified Cardiology and Cardiothoracic Coder (CPC, CCC, CCVTC) at   Sebert Consulting*
April 2013 -  Present (4 years 7 months)


Independent contract coder for physician practices, hospitals and universities throughout the United States either provided directly or through revenue consulting groups needing a cardiology coding specialist.
Specialized and knowledgeable in cardiology procedure/surgery coding for example:
*Interventional Cardiology/Radiology *– Coronary stents; VADs; TAVR/TAVI; Peripheral (Upper, Lower, Abdominal and Renal) Angiography, Angioplasty and Stents; Patent Foramen Ovale Closure, Ventricular Septal Defect Closure, Left Atrial Appendage Occlusion, Pericardiocentesis, Endovascular thoracic and abdominal aortic stent graft, Endovascular iliac stent graft…
*Diagnostic Cardiology-* Cardiac catheterization (coronary angiogram); CervicoCerebral, Descending Thoracic Aorta, Visceral, Upper extremity, Lower extremity and Abdominal angiography; Electrocardiogram; Cardiac stress testing; Echocardiogram (TTE); Transesophageal echocardiogram (TEE); Thallium scans/myocardial perfusion scans, IntraCardiac echocardiography…
*Electrophysiology Cardiology- *Electrophysiology study; Ablations; Holter monitor; Event monitor; Loop recorder; Pacemaker and lead procedures; ICD and lead procedures; Subcutaneous Cardioverter-defibrillator; Device Clinic/follow up coding…
*Vascular and Thoracic Cardiology- *CABGs, Valve Replacement, ECMO, VADs, Heart and lung transplants, thorascopy Procedures (Vats), Endovascular thoracic and abdominal aortic stent graft, endovascular iliac stent grafts…


Pro Fee cardiology EM- Office, Outpatient and Inpatient, Teaching Physician, Residents, Critical Care.
Providing expertise in the areas of backlog support, coding, denial management, training and development
of in-house providers and coders. 


ICD 10 proficiency exam in March 2014.
 
*Independent Cardiology Coding Consultant at The Coding Network*
March 2013 -  August 2015 (2 years 6 months)


ICD-10 Proficient continuous training and dual coding since March 2014 • Trained in many EMR systems such as EPIC, Athena & Nextgen
Coding of surgical procedures performed by cardiologists such as heart catheterization, coronary interventions, pacemakers, peripheral vascular procedures, Electrophysiology Ablations, EP Studies, Device Implants, Device Checks; Interventional Cardiology, Peripheral (Upper, Lower, Abdominal and Renal) Angiography, Angioplasty and Stents and Diagnostic Echo, Nuclear, TEEs; E&M.  Aortic Endograft Clinic, TAVRs and VADs to name a few.
Help line services for cardiology specific coding, documentation and denial questions for staff, coders and physicians quickly and accurately.
Rules and regulations of Medicare billing including (but not limited to) incident to, teaching situations, shared visits, consultations and global surgery
Ability to read and abstract physician office notes and operative notes to apply correct ICD-9-CM, CPT®, HCPCS Level II and modifier coding assignments • Evaluation and management (both the 1995 and 1997 Documentation Guidelines) • Medical terminology • Anatomy and physiology
 
*Certified Cardiology Coder at   Providence Spokane Heart Institute*
January 2009 -  October 2014 (5 years 10 months)


ICD-10 Training completed
EPIC Resolute biller and coder trained
outpatient and physician office coding, Coding medical records with ICD-9, CPT-4, and HCPCS Level II coding.
Coded a wide variety of medical claims including Electorphysiology-Abalations, EP Studies, Device Implants, Device Checks; Interventional Cardiology-Coronary HTC and Stents; Peripheral (Upper, Lower, Abdominal and Renal) Angiography, Angioplasty and Stents and Diagnostic Echo, Nuclear, TEEs; E&M.
Coding for Aortic Endograft Clinic.
Research Coding for numerous cardiology research studies such as Corvalve/TAVR procedures.
Coding of surgical procedures performed by cardiovascular and thoracic surgeons such as cardiopulmonary bypass, PTCA, lung tumor ablation, etc.
Research correct code usage and prepare Coding Memo guidelines for coding staff on yearly coding updates and emerging cardiovascular procedures.
Assisting Doctors and staff with documentation and coding regulations. Successful work on denials and appeals.
Performed a variety of key patient-relations functions, responsible for handling and updating time sensitive and confidential files, communicating with local Hospitals to ensure accuracy and timeliness.
Work in numerous departments as needed such as assisting NWHL Cardio/Thoracic Surgeons coding department with coding while they were short staffed, worked with our Device clinic assisting EP staff with recording device data (thresholds, impendence and results) into medical records. Training new Device clinic staff on understanding and entering device data and appropriate coding of device checks. Diagnostic/Nuclear department coding an average 400 Echo/TEE and Nuclear bi-weekly. Training staff members correct coding of these diagnostics.  Medical Records department following HIPPA regulation, Scanning and updating records and Records Request.


*Docketing Assistant at   Lee & Hayes, PLLC - Spokane, Washington*
June 2002 -  June 2007 (5 years 1 month)
Provide high-level administrative support to 20+ patent attorneys and executive level staff of leading Intellectual Property Law firm.
Performed a variety of key client-relations functions, responsible for handling and updating time sensitive and confidential files, communicating with United States Patent Department to ensure accuracy and timeliness.  Maintained company and client databases. Developed spreadsheets to improve and inform supervisors of workflow trends. Recorded, updated, and reported daily all client imposed and legal deadlines.

*
Certifications*

*Certified Cardiovascular and Thoracic Surgery Coder (CCVTC™)*
AAPC       November 2014
*Certified Cardiology Coder (CCC™)*
AAPC       December 2012
*Certified Professional Coder (CPC®)*
AAPC       August 2010
*ICD-10 Proficient*
AAPC       March 2014


*Organizations*

*National Association of Professional Women*
April 2015 to Present
*AAPC American Academy of Professional Coders*
April 2010 to Present


*Education*

*MSU-Northern*
Accounting and Business/Management
*Spokane Community College*
Medical Office Assistant/Specialist


----------



## tanilleapontecoding@yahoo

*Surgical Coder*

Hello,

I am looking for someone with your experience but in the NJ area. If you know anyone please send them my way!!!

Thanks,
Tanille


----------



## khoffman

Re-location to North Carolina?  Duke is looking for some one like you.


----------



## binarshah

Hi 
I have  6 + years experience in coding diagnostic and interventional cardiology procedures.I am looking for better opportunity .please let me know if you have any.

thanks 
bina


----------



## kayvon30

Misty Dawn said:


> *Misty Dawn Sebert CPC, CCC, CCVTC*
> 
> 509-435-6585   sebertconsulting@gmail.com https://www.linkedin.com/in/mistysebertcardiologycoder/
> 
> [h=3]*Open to FT, PT or Contract Position*[/h]*Certified Cardiology and Cardio-thoracic coder with 8+ years of experience specialized in Cardiology coding.
> 
> Specialized and knowledgeable in coding: • ICD-10-CM •Diagnostic Cardiology •Interventional Cardiology
> 
> •Electrophysiology Cardiology •Pediatric Cardiology •Vascular and Thoracic Cardiology procedure coding.
> 
> Pro-fee & Outpatient/same day surgery • Interventional Radiology • EM.
> 
> Trained in many EHR systems such as EPIC, Meditech, Athena, 3M, Cerner & Nextgen
> 
> 
> Owner/Certified Cardiology and Cardiothoracic Coder (CPC, CCC, CCVTC) at   Sebert Consulting*
> April 2013 -  Present (4 years 7 months)
> 
> 
> Independent contract coder for physician practices, hospitals and universities throughout the United States either provided directly or through revenue consulting groups needing a cardiology coding specialist.
> Specialized and knowledgeable in cardiology procedure/surgery coding for example:
> *Interventional Cardiology/Radiology *– Coronary stents; VADs; TAVR/TAVI; Peripheral (Upper, Lower, Abdominal and Renal) Angiography, Angioplasty and Stents; Patent Foramen Ovale Closure, Ventricular Septal Defect Closure, Left Atrial Appendage Occlusion, Pericardiocentesis, Endovascular thoracic and abdominal aortic stent graft, Endovascular iliac stent graft…
> *Diagnostic Cardiology-* Cardiac catheterization (coronary angiogram); CervicoCerebral, Descending Thoracic Aorta, Visceral, Upper extremity, Lower extremity and Abdominal angiography; Electrocardiogram; Cardiac stress testing; Echocardiogram (TTE); Transesophageal echocardiogram (TEE); Thallium scans/myocardial perfusion scans, IntraCardiac echocardiography…
> *Electrophysiology Cardiology- *Electrophysiology study; Ablations; Holter monitor; Event monitor; Loop recorder; Pacemaker and lead procedures; ICD and lead procedures; Subcutaneous Cardioverter-defibrillator; Device Clinic/follow up coding…
> *Vascular and Thoracic Cardiology- *CABGs, Valve Replacement, ECMO, VADs, Heart and lung transplants, thorascopy Procedures (Vats), Endovascular thoracic and abdominal aortic stent graft, endovascular iliac stent grafts…
> 
> 
> Pro Fee cardiology EM- Office, Outpatient and Inpatient, Teaching Physician, Residents, Critical Care.
> Providing expertise in the areas of backlog support, coding, denial management, training and development
> of in-house providers and coders.
> 
> 
> ICD 10 proficiency exam in March 2014.
> 
> *Independent Cardiology Coding Consultant at The Coding Network*
> March 2013 -  August 2015 (2 years 6 months)
> 
> 
> ICD-10 Proficient continuous training and dual coding since March 2014 • Trained in many EMR systems such as EPIC, Athena & Nextgen
> Coding of surgical procedures performed by cardiologists such as heart catheterization, coronary interventions, pacemakers, peripheral vascular procedures, Electrophysiology Ablations, EP Studies, Device Implants, Device Checks; Interventional Cardiology, Peripheral (Upper, Lower, Abdominal and Renal) Angiography, Angioplasty and Stents and Diagnostic Echo, Nuclear, TEEs; E&M.  Aortic Endograft Clinic, TAVRs and VADs to name a few.
> Help line services for cardiology specific coding, documentation and denial questions for staff, coders and physicians quickly and accurately.
> Rules and regulations of Medicare billing including (but not limited to) incident to, teaching situations, shared visits, consultations and global surgery
> Ability to read and abstract physician office notes and operative notes to apply correct ICD-9-CM, CPT®, HCPCS Level II and modifier coding assignments • Evaluation and management (both the 1995 and 1997 Documentation Guidelines) • Medical terminology • Anatomy and physiology
> 
> *Certified Cardiology Coder at   Providence Spokane Heart Institute*
> January 2009 -  October 2014 (5 years 10 months)
> 
> 
> ICD-10 Training completed
> EPIC Resolute biller and coder trained
> outpatient and physician office coding, Coding medical records with ICD-9, CPT-4, and HCPCS Level II coding.
> Coded a wide variety of medical claims including Electorphysiology-Abalations, EP Studies, Device Implants, Device Checks; Interventional Cardiology-Coronary HTC and Stents; Peripheral (Upper, Lower, Abdominal and Renal) Angiography, Angioplasty and Stents and Diagnostic Echo, Nuclear, TEEs; E&M.
> Coding for Aortic Endograft Clinic.
> Research Coding for numerous cardiology research studies such as Corvalve/TAVR procedures.
> Coding of surgical procedures performed by cardiovascular and thoracic surgeons such as cardiopulmonary bypass, PTCA, lung tumor ablation, etc.
> Research correct code usage and prepare Coding Memo guidelines for coding staff on yearly coding updates and emerging cardiovascular procedures.
> Assisting Doctors and staff with documentation and coding regulations. Successful work on denials and appeals.
> Performed a variety of key patient-relations functions, responsible for handling and updating time sensitive and confidential files, communicating with local Hospitals to ensure accuracy and timeliness.
> Work in numerous departments as needed such as assisting NWHL Cardio/Thoracic Surgeons coding department with coding while they were short staffed, worked with our Device clinic assisting EP staff with recording device data (thresholds, impendence and results) into medical records. Training new Device clinic staff on understanding and entering device data and appropriate coding of device checks. Diagnostic/Nuclear department coding an average 400 Echo/TEE and Nuclear bi-weekly. Training staff members correct coding of these diagnostics.  Medical Records department following HIPPA regulation, Scanning and updating records and Records Request.
> 
> 
> *Docketing Assistant at   Lee & Hayes, PLLC - Spokane, Washington*
> June 2002 -  June 2007 (5 years 1 month)
> Provide high-level administrative support to 20+ patent attorneys and executive level staff of leading Intellectual Property Law firm.
> Performed a variety of key client-relations functions, responsible for handling and updating time sensitive and confidential files, communicating with United States Patent Department to ensure accuracy and timeliness.  Maintained company and client databases. Developed spreadsheets to improve and inform supervisors of workflow trends. Recorded, updated, and reported daily all client imposed and legal deadlines.
> 
> 
> *Certifications
> 
> Certified Cardiovascular and Thoracic Surgery Coder (CCVTC™)*
> AAPC       November 2014
> *Certified Cardiology Coder (CCC™)*
> AAPC       December 2012
> *Certified Professional Coder (CPC®)*
> AAPC       August 2010
> *ICD-10 Proficient*
> AAPC       March 2014
> 
> 
> *Organizations
> 
> National Association of Professional Women*
> April 2015 to Present
> *AAPC American Academy of Professional Coders*
> April 2010 to Present
> 
> 
> *Education
> 
> MSU-Northern*
> Accounting and Business/Management
> *Spokane Community College*
> Medical Office Assistant/Specialist


Hello:
We have a remote position open in coding for vascular interventional radiology.  Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Kendallr2552

Hi Misty, are you still looking for a position?


----------

